# [MKV] erreur DirectShow et pb sous-titre

## Pixys

Bonjour,

je voudrais pouvoir lire mes films au format mkv (support CD) pour cela j'ai fait:

```
emerge libmatroska

emerge mkvtoolnix

emerge mplayer
```

mais lors du lancement j'ai le message d'erreur suivant:

```
Error: could not open required DirectShow codec drv43260.dll.
```

cependant le film se lance bien (image + son) mais j'ai que la VF et moi je voudrais la VOST ou la VO......

si vous aviez une petite idée ça serait cool.

merci.

----------

## sireyessire

tu le lances avec quel commande?

```
mplayer truc.mkv -alang en -slang en
```

 ?

----------

## Pixys

euuuuuuuuuh non j'aime bien les environements graphiques donc je suis sous Gnome-light et je lance avec ma souris  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> euuuuuuuuuh non j'aime bien les environements graphiques donc je suis sous Gnome-light et je lance avec ma souris 

 

donc tu le lances avec gmplayer? 

bon quelqu'un qui l'utilise peut vérifier?

ça doit être clic droit dans l'image et dans le menu déroulant tu dois bien avoir un lang et un sub, non?

----------

## Pixys

c'est tout à fait exact le problème c'est qu'avec le clique droit ya pas les options lang et sub c'est ça qui est étrange.

Note: ce mkv fonctionne parfaitement sous xp.

----------

## Bapt

Il doit aussi fonctionner parfaitement sous linux avec mplayer ou autre, mais je ne suis pas certain que les menus de gmplayer offre toutes les options disponible de mplayer. Apparemment non puisqu'il n'y a pas les menus de langues, essaye avec un autre soft graphique qui gère correctement les langues d'un mkv (peut être totem, xine, ... ?).

Ou alors, utilise la ligne de commande avec mplayer, elle n'est pas très compliquée, et tu peux être aidé avec la complétion (zsh intègre nativement la completion de mplayer, et tu dois certainement avoir la même chose dans le packages bash-completion pour bash).

----------

## Pixys

ok merci. je vais commencer par essayer un autre soft (je suis pas rebuté par la ligne de commande mais j'aime les choses esthétiques: un beau WM, des softs graphiquement bien dessinés........une jolie fille  :Very Happy:   )

----------

## sinarf

Bonjour,

Ren ne t'empèche de lancer cette commande grace à partir d'un xterm ou en faisant Application/Lancer une commande...

Au moins pour faire le test par respest pour ceux qui te répondent.

----------

## Pixys

hep on se calme! loin de moi l'idée de vouloir manquer de respect à quiconque; j'ai bien l'intention d'essayer tout ce qui m'est proposé mais simplement je pense encore avoir la liberté de dire que je préfère telle ou telle méthode. De toute les façons, j'ai bien l'intention de rendre compte afin que ce poste puisse servir à quelqu'un si nécessaire.

à bonne entendeur........

----------

## sinarf

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> hep on se calme! 

 

Je suis très calme, mais j'attends toujours le resultat du test.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

Ben il va falloir encore attendre un peu car je n'arrive à ouvrir mes films en ligne de commande !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sinarf

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Ben il va falloir encore attendre un peu car je n'arrive à ouvrir mes films en ligne de commande ! 

 

Là, c'est toi qui t'énerve  :Mr. Green: 

Donc tu as fais le test et cela marche pas c'est tout ce que l'on voulait savoir. C'est ca faire un test, il manque juste un peu  de détails (message d'erreur par exemple) 

Qu'estce que tu fais exactement peut-etre t'y prends tu mal ? 

Quoi qu'il arrive si tu veux utiliser Linux et gentoo en particulier la ligne de commande est pratiquement indispensable pour les diagnostiques.

----------

## Pixys

non non je m'énerve pas  :Very Happy: 

en fait il semble qu'il n'y est que mplayer qui puisse lire les mkv

quand j'essaie d'ouvrir un film il me dit qu'il le trouve pas mais là je pense que c'est moi qui m'y prend mal.

par ex: mon mkv est dans mon lecteur/graveur de dvd son point de montage est: /mnt/cdrom1/dvdrom

si mon film est contenu dans un sous-dossier: /Lord Of The Ring/Lord Of The Ring I - The Fellowship Of The Ring/Lord Of The Ring - The Fellowship Of The Ring.mkv je sais pas comment me débrouiller avec les espaces entre les mots.....Last edited by Pixys on Tue Aug 09, 2005 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Starch

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si mon film est contenu dans un sous-dossier: /Lord Of The Ring/Lord Of The Ring I - The Fellowship Of The Ring/Lord Of The Ring - The Fellowship Of The Ring.mkv je sais pas comment me débrouiller avec les espaces entre les mots.....

 

Comme sous windows, en quotant, ou¹ en déspécialisant. Comprendre :

- mettre entre " ", ou¹

- mettre en \ devant chaque espace

Pas comme sous Windows, en utilisant la complétion du shell. Comprendre :

- appuyer sur <tab> après avoir tapé le début du nom de fichier

[1] exculsif. Le « ou » en français étant « inclusif ou exclusif selon le bon sens, mais par défaut inclusif », ceci dissipe tout doute.

----------

## Pixys

merci beaucoup

 *Quote:*   

> [1] exculsif. Le « ou » en français étant « inclusif ou exclusif selon le bon sens, mais par défaut inclusif », ceci dissipe tout doute.

  ça me rappelle mes cours de maths sur les ensembles  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Starch

Pour répondre au post initial (quand même), il serait bon de copier le résultat de la commande 

```

mkvinfo fichier | egrep "Track|Codec"

```

(remplacer fichier par le nom de fichier, sait on jamais)

Ce qui va nous renseigner sur les pistes présentes dans ton fichiers, et leur codec respectif. Je soupçonne fortement le fait que ta piste VO soit d'un type non géré par mplayer.

La sortie d'un 

```

emerge -pv mplayer

```

peut également être utile.

----------

## Pixys

voici ce que donne 

```
emerge -pv mplayer
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts +avi -bidi -cdparanoia -debug -dga -directfb -divx4linux -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode +esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad +matroska -matrox -mmx -mmxext +mpeg -mythtv -nas +nls -nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png +real -rtc -samba +sdl -sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid -xvmc 0 kB

```

y'en a qui sont en bleu et d'autres en rouge pourquoi? (je suppose que les rouges c'est ceux que j'ai pas mais que je devrais avoir, non?)

et le resultat du

```
mkvinfo fichier | egrep "Track|Codec"
```

```
|  + Track number: 1

|  + Track UID: 3391656674

|  + Track type: video

|  + Codec ID: V_REAL/RV40

|  + CodecPrivate, length 34

|  + Track number: 2

|  + Track UID: 3919861616

|  + Track type: audio

|  + Codec ID: A_VORBIS

|  + CodecPrivate, length 3957

|  + Track number: 3

|  + Track UID: 240945868

|  + Track type: audio

|  + Codec ID: A_VORBIS

|  + CodecPrivate, length 3957

|  + Track number: 4

|  + Track UID: 103842678

|  + Track type: subtitles

|  + Codec ID: S_TEXT/UTF8

|  + Track number: 5

|  + Track UID: 4125144016

|  + Track type: subtitles

|  + Codec ID: S_TEXT/UTF8

```

voilà les messages qu'il me sort lorsque j'essaie de l'ouvrir en ligne de commade:

```
quentin@pegase ~ $ mplayer /mnt/dvdrom/Lord\ Of\ The\ Ring/Lord\ Of\ The\ Ring\ I\ -\ The\ Fellowship\ Of\ The\ Ring/Lord\ Of\ The\ Ring\ -\ The\ Fellowship\ Of\ The\ Ring.mkv -alang en -slang fr

MPlayer 1.0pre6-3.3.5-20050130 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Northwood (Family: 8, Stepping: 3)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

Warning unknown option cache_min at line 144

Warning unknown option cache_prefill at line 147

77 audio & 189 video codecs

Playing /mnt/dvdrom/Lord Of The Ring/Lord Of The Ring I - The Fellowship Of The Ring/Lord Of The Ring - The Fellowship Of The Ring.mkv.

[mkv] Track ID 1: video (V_REAL/RV40), -vid 0

[mkv] Track ID 2: audio (A_VORBIS), -aid 0, -alang fre

[mkv] Track ID 3: audio (A_VORBIS), -aid 1, -alang und

[mkv] Track ID 4: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8), -sid 0, -slang mis

[mkv] Track ID 5: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8), -sid 1, -slang fre

[mkv] Will play video track 1

[mkv] Will play audio track 2

[mkv] Will display subtitle track 5

Matroska file format detected.

VIDEO:  [RV40]  656x272  24bpp  30,000 fps    0,0 kbps ( 0,0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [libvorbis] Ogg/Vorbis audio decoder

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 12000->192000 (96,0 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [vorbis] afm:libvorbis (OggVorbis Audio Decoder)

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

opening shared obj '/opt/RealPlayer/codecs/drv4.so.6.0'

Error: /opt/RealPlayer/codecs/drv4.so.6.0: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

opening win32 dll 'drv4.so.6.0'

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drv4.so.6.0, /usr/lib/win32/drv4.so.6.0, /usr/local/lib/win32/drv4.so.6.0

Error loading dll

ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec drv4.so.6.0.

Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

opening win32 dll 'drv43260.dll'

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drv43260.dll, /usr/lib/win32/drv43260.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/drv43260.dll

Error loading dll

ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec drv43260.dll.

Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

opening shared obj '/opt/RealPlayer/codecs/drvc.so'

Couldn't open RealVideo codec, error code: 0x80070057

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

opening shared obj '/opt/RealPlayer/codecs/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc'

Error: /opt/RealPlayer/codecs/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

opening win32 dll 'drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc'

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc, /usr/lib/win32/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc, /usr/local/lib/win32/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc

Error loading dll

ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc.Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

VDecoder init failed :(

Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x30345652.

Read DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/16bit -> 48000Hz/2ch/16bit...

AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 2 ch, 48000 hz, little endian signed int

AF_pre: 48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/16bit -> 48000Hz/2ch/16bit...

Video: no video

Starting playback...

```

@Starch: merci de m'avoir appris la complétion du shell (en l'occurence bash chez moi) c'est trop le pied!!

----------

## letchideslandes

Deja, moi je ferais un

```
revdep-rebuild
```

afin d'etre sûr d'avoir touts les dépendances correctement en place .

----------

## Pixys

voici la sortie du 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

```
Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

autrement dit pas grand chose!

----------

## letchideslandes

Il me semble que mplayer tente d'utiliser la meilleure biblio pour le flux a décoer. La video semble etre du real et il ne trouve aucune biblio chargeable. 

Perso pour le real, j'ai realplayer :

```
emerge -av realplayer
```

pour real dans mplayer, le site de doc est down, mais mplayer devrait recuperer les codecs real

----------

## Pixys

effectivement lorsque j'ai emerger mplayer j'ai aussi eu droit (gratuitement  :Very Happy:  ) à Real player

----------

## Pixys

Ben je trouve pas la réponse à mon problème et puis y'a un truc bizarre: quand je lance mplayer en ligne de commande, j'ai le son mais pas l'image (toujours pas dans la langue que je veux....) et quand je le lance avec Gnome (gmplayer) j'ai le son et l'image mais pas la bonne langue et sans les sous-titres........

C'est énorme qu'un format comme le mkv qui est en grande parti sous licence GPL ne soit pas complètement compatible avec des softs pour linux; et ça m'enerve de devoir lire mes mkv sous windows....

----------

## guilc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Ben je trouve pas la réponse à mon problème et puis y'a un truc bizarre: quand je lance mplayer en ligne de commande, j'ai le son mais pas l'image (toujours pas dans la langue que je veux....) et quand je le lance avec Gnome (gmplayer) j'ai le son et l'image mais pas la bonne langue et sans les sous-titres........
> 
> C'est énorme qu'un format comme le mkv qui est en grande parti sous licence GPL ne soit pas complètement compatible avec des softs pour linux; et ça m'enerve de devoir lire mes mkv sous windows....

 

Ben y a pas que mplayer sous linux !

Essaye vlc, ou xine (ou un de ses front-ends : kaffeine ou totem)...

Perso, avec kaffeine ou xine, ça marche très bien, je l'ai jamais mis en défaut sur un mkv ou ogm avec de multiples pistes de son et sous-titres...

----------

## Starch

Faut dire aussi que le mec qui l'a encodé est un porc... avoir un 'und'  en audio et un 'mis' en sous-titres faut pas exagérer...

Comme mplayer te le dit...

```

mplayer -vo xv -slang fre -alang und fichier

```

Pour la question de l'image, mplayer te demande:

- soit /opt/RealPlayer/codecs/drv4.so.6.0

- soit un drv43260.dll dans /usr/lib/win32/ ou /usr/local/lib/win32/

Il serait bon de savoir si tu les as. Si tu as un truc du type drv4.so.4.0 par exemple dans /opt/RealPlayer/codecs ; c'est que tu dois réémerge mplayer / realplayer dans des versions plus récentes, ou au moins tenter de recompiler mplayer. Ou à la barbare, faire un lien de l'un vers l'autre, mais cela a autant de chances de planter que de marcher.

Tu n'as ptet pas l'image aussi à cause de ton vidéo output. On conseille généralement de mettre un -vo xv dans la ligne de commande (je le rajoute plus haut.)

Notes que l'affichage des sous titres est parfois déroutant. Si tu seekes par exemple, il faut attendre un peu pour qu'il affiche les sous titres. Enfin là c'est du texte, ça devrait passer un peu mieux.

Dernière chose: soit tu as un très vieux processeur, soit tu n'as pas compilé mplayer avec les optimisations adéquates du type mmv, 3dnow, etc. Comme l'ebuild de mplayer bloque pas mal de cflags...

Et mplayer est parfaitement compatible avec le matroska : la preuve il suffit de lire ton output pour voir qu'il a bien lu les infos contenues dedans. S'il n'est pas compatible avec ce qu'il y'a dedans, c'est une autre histoire.

----------

## Pixys

merci tu me rassures  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Faut dire aussi que le mec qui l'a encodé est un porc...

 

ouf c'est pas moi...

 *Quote:*   

> Dernière chose: soit tu as un très vieux processeur, soit tu n'as pas compilé mplayer avec les optimisations adéquates du type mmv, 3dnow, etc. Comme l'ebuild de mplayer bloque pas mal de cflags... 

 

Non mon CPU est un pentium 4 2.8 GHz avec 1536 Mo de ram sur une carte mère ASUS P4P800-E carte graphique ATI 9550 (désolé personne n'est parfait!) donc niveau config ça devrait suivre sans problème

je vais donc recompiler mplayer avec d'autres optimisations.

----------

## Pixys

Bon ben j'ai essayer vlc, je l'ai emergé avec tous les use flag que m'a sorti 

```
emerge --pretend --verbose vlc
```

mais ça fonctionne pas:

je le lance en ligne de commande et il me dit:

```
no error
```

je sais pas quoi faire et j'aimerai vraiment pouvoir lire mes mkv sous linux puisque à terme j'aimerai me passer complètement de xp

----------

## letchideslandes

Y'a pas moyen de la partager ce mkv ? Afin de voir si ça marche chez moi ?

----------

## Pixys

ça va etre chaud: il fait 700 mo mais si ya pas d'autre solution je veux bien mettre en place un mini serveur ftp...

----------

